# Singer vs Postmates Settlement Checks



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

The website says I've got $1,370.10 coming sent 7/30 I'm told from Ohio
Anyone got theirs yet


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Guess I'm too late oh well


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

I never even knew about a settlement


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Guess I'm too late oh well


I literally came home and had a $37 check in the mail. No idea how but it's free money so I'll take it.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

They sent email to everyone eligible about six months ago
Depending on where you lived affected amount as it was for mileage
I've got $1,370.10 coming so I'm like Charlie Brown waiting at the mailbox


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


> They sent email to everyone eligible about six months ago
> Depending on where you lived affected amount as it was for mileage
> I've got $1,370.10 coming so I'm like Charlie Brown waiting at the mailbox


Okay I did looks like I did get an email in February how did you find out how much you're going to get?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Log In to the app go to the par14 highlight paragraph 14 had your applicant is and verification code
Log in it will tell you your amount date posted and address they sent to
This was part of a bigger settlement that gave many platforms arbitration instead of summary deactivation
And third party insurance with caviar got shamed into giving grew to their bikes and scooters


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

My husband got 94 cents.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

He got less that $0.94 will be added to his income totals so 'bout $0.58 after taxes

How are you going to celebrate?


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Let's see.

There are many buy one get one for $0.01 coupons at McDonalds, so maybe 58 McCafes?

Or maybe 29 breakfast sandwiches and 29 McCafes?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robert Larrison said:


> Log In to the app go to the par14 highlight paragraph 14 had your applicant is and verification code
> Log in it will tell you your amount date posted and address they sent to
> This was part of a bigger settlement that gave many platforms arbitration instead of summary deactivation
> And third party insurance with caviar got shamed into giving grew to their bikes and scooters


I'm sorry, the postmates app? And you must have a typo or two because I can't follow that sentence.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Woot
Finally got my check


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> Woot
> Finally got my check


Now you have to tell us how you are going to celebrate.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I going to make 1,300 McD's orders on UberEats


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you going to tip your driver(s) for all those orders?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

20% tip of course on the$1 fountain soda


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Actually I'm going to celebrate by getting a new battery for my bike and making a stencil for the side of my food box
'I Wrap Pho Free'

Then deduct those off my gross earnimgs when I file
BTW I always tip a $5 bill for deliveries


----------

